# [SOLVED] HIGH PITCHING SOUND ACER ASPIRE



## mangasteen (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, guys. Before I start getting into details about my laptop problems, i'd like to inform you that my knowledge of computers is very little. 
Well, i've had my 'Acer Aspire 4750G' since april, only four months, it's still quite newish. The problem started recurring two days ago when I was watching an episode of CSI. I noticed a high pitching sound coming from the speakers, I immediately assumed the volume was to high, so I turned it down. Although, 5mins later the high pitched sound came back, like a "Skreetching" noise. The sound is only present when I have the volume turned up max, even tho nothing is playing, this didn't happen before. Sometimes, when my volume is half way 50% the 'skreetching' noise will appear once in a while, or if i tilt my screen up/down. Everything else seems to be working fine... Any suggestions on how to solve this problem will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HIGH PITCHING SOUND ACER ASPIRE*

Hello mangasteen and welcome to TSF,

Open your volume control properties and check to make sure your microphone is muted.


----------



## mangasteen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: HIGH PITCHING SOUND ACER ASPIRE*

I just tried playing a movie while my headphones where plugged in and the 'skreetching' noise disappeard. After I unplugged them, the noise recurred again. It only makes this noise if I use the default speakers, or if I plug other speakers into the the jack. Heaphones seem to work fine. This might sound stupid.. how do I disable the microphone on my laptop? Sorry...

How do I disable


----------



## mangasteen (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: HIGH PITCHING SOUND ACER ASPIRE*

Problem solved.. you were right.. all I had to do was turn my mic volume off.. 
Thanks mate..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HIGH PITCHING SOUND ACER ASPIRE*

Right click on the volume button in the system tray.
Click on *Recording Devices*
Right click on *Microphone* and select *disable*.

All you have to do is mute it. It should show up in the volume mixer... just tic the mute box.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HIGH PITCHING SOUND ACER ASPIRE*



mangasteen said:


> Problem solved.. you were right.. all I had to do was turn my mic volume off..
> Thanks mate..


No problem! :grin: Glad you have it sorted!


----------

